# CL adds really do work!!!



## davidhorton_002 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey team nesb here just started collecting, Yesterday I put an add up on CL and today I got this email

I have a few questions,

1. how much are you willing to take?
2. does age of items matter?
3. do you take CRT monitors and old TVs?

please write back with a contact number, I may have more questions.

I am very supprised at how fast I got a response. And I LOVE HEARING THE WORDS "HOW MUCH WILL YOU TAKE" makes me see gold for a few minutes and the I realise the work ahead of me. So For you fellow newbs POST ADD's they work


----------



## Smack (Dec 12, 2012)

Be careful how you answer back. The business of electronic scrap is regulated. Also your competition is watching and possibly fishing.


----------



## zmoney8787 (Dec 12, 2012)

Federal Regulatory Requirements for Circuit Boards within the United States: Circuit Boards are subject to a special exemption from Federal hazardous waste rules.

Whole unused circuit boards are considered unused commercial chemical products, which are unregulated.
Whole used circuit boards meet the definition of spent materials but also meet the definition of scrap metal. Therefore, whole used circuit boards that are recycled are exempt from the hazardous waste regulations.
Shredded circuit boards are excluded from the definition of solid waste if they are containerized (i.e., fiberpaks) prior to recovery. These shredded circuit boards cannot contain mercury switches, mercury relays, nickel cadmium batteries, or lithium batteries. If these materials are not treated this way, then they are considered hazardous waste and must be treated as such.
http://www.epa.gov/osw/conserve/materials/ecycling/rules.htm


----------



## Palladium (Dec 12, 2012)

That's federal regulations. Those are just guidelines for the state and locals to go by. They add their own rules to this also.


----------



## ericrm (Dec 12, 2012)

zmoney8787 said:


> Federal Regulatory Requirements for Circuit Boards within the United States: Circuit Boards are subject to a special exemption from Federal hazardous waste rules.
> 
> Whole unused circuit boards are considered unused commercial chemical products, which are unregulated.
> Whole used circuit boards meet the definition of spent materials but also meet the definition of scrap metal. Therefore, whole used circuit boards that are recycled are exempt from the hazardous waste regulations.
> ...


so that why some buyer ask to remove battery and mercury switch... that good to know


from the site ,if i understand it right---Small Quantities Exempt: Businesses and other organizations that send for disposal (as opposed to reuse, refurbishment or recycling) less than 100 kilograms (about 220 pounds) per month of hazardous waste are not required to handle this material as hazardous waste. If a “small quantity generator” wishes to dispose of a small quantity of CRTs or other used electronics that test hazardous under Federal law, these materials can go to any disposal facility authorized to receive solid waste (e.g., a municipal landfill), unless state law requires more stringent management (e.g., CA).----
that means that some could receive crt , than dump them at the dump (less than 220lbs a month) and watch his customer in the eye and tell him ,we are 100% legit and act with the environnement law...

do someone know of the rule about canada???


----------



## Smack (Dec 12, 2012)

zmoney8787 said:


> Federal Regulatory Requirements for Circuit Boards within the United States: Circuit Boards are subject to a special exemption from Federal hazardous waste rules.
> 
> Whole unused circuit boards are considered unused commercial chemical products, which are unregulated.
> Whole used circuit boards meet the definition of spent materials but also meet the definition of scrap metal. Therefore, whole used circuit boards that are recycled are exempt from the hazardous waste regulations.
> ...



Won't fly in Michigan. Here if you want to stay small you can't have more than 500lbs. on hand at one time and that's under the "Conditionally Exempt Small Waste Generator". Now if you start processing any boards in any way,(like removing components living on the board) that's a different can of worms you don't want to open. Know your State and Local laws.


----------



## aurum999 (Dec 13, 2012)

I wouldn't get too exited until the deal is done and the material is in my posession.
I also advertise on CL, but a lot of the inquiries never materialize. They may change their mind, the material is not available, it was given to or sold to someone else who had a better offer, or all they have is useless junk to offer (example a load already cherry picked, nothing but CRT monitors left).
On the other hand I did make some good deals by running wanted ads.


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Dec 13, 2012)

I checked the state law for Montana and to the best of my understanding there are no e-scrap laws yet just info on where to recycle and such.

So I should be clear from most regs.


----------



## Geo (Jan 8, 2013)

GoldKing, you should know better. do you think this forum is full of people anxious to be ripped off. that is a gold broker website, not a refiner. if i were you, i would lose the spam link. there are less intrusive ways to advertise your business on the forum.


----------



## joem (Jan 13, 2013)

davidhorton_002 said:


> Hey team nesb here just started collecting, Yesterday I put an add up on CL and today I got this email
> 
> I have a few questions,
> 
> ...



You probably have already written back, but I would reply with " if you can plug it in I can recycle it".


----------

